# Splash Screen Colour Issues



## SoulStealer (Apr 6, 2009)

Hello everyone, I have a FreeBSD 7.1-Release (generic kernel), and I am trying to make splash screen feature work properly, so I followed the procedure described in handbook and the splash screen actually loads, except the black is now white, red violet, etc.

So all the colours of the bitmap are messed up, and I checked, they fit the requirements and I've tried other pics and pcx 
format, the colours are still wrong.

What could possibly be the reason?

P.S. I use Sapphire Radeon X1600 Pro AGP

P.P.S. And I know this feature is useless and hides usefull info, I am just interested why the heck it doesn;t work


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Apr 6, 2009)

same issue here.  Only notice it at boot.
Splash won't run after boot usually anyway because of
a 
vidcontrol ... -g 100x37 ...
line which 99 percent of the time has been activated per a .sh


----------

